# Lidi hdmi cable



## !RAY (21 Nov 2009)

Hi
I have bought a 1080P LCD TV . I need to get a HDMI cable .
LIDI are selling one for 6.99 euro. The spec is :



Perfect transmission of digital video and audio data
Full HD 1080p
Standard 1.3B
Gold-plated contacts
2 metre
Price per item
Has anybody bought one before from Lidi before?
What is the 1.3B ?
Cheers
!RAY


----------



## askalot (21 Nov 2009)

From here: [broken link removed]


HDMI 1.3:

    * Higher speed: HDMI 1.3 increases its single-link bandwidth to 340 MHz (10.2 Gbps) to support the demands of future HD display devices, such as higher resolutions, Deep Color and high frame rates. In addition, built into the HDMI 1.3 specification is the 
technical foundation that will let future versions of HDMI reach significantly higher speeds.


* Deep Color: HDMI 1.3 supports 10-bit, 12-bit and 16-bit (RGB or YCbCr) color depths, up from the 8-bit depths in previous versions of the HDMI specification, for stunning rendering of over one billion colors in unprecedented detail.


* Broader color space: HDMI 1.3 adds support for “x.v.Color™” (which is the consumer name describing the IEC 61966-2-4 xvYCC color standard), which removes current color space limitations and enables the display of any color viewable by the human eye.


 * New mini connector: With small portable devices such as HD camcorders and still cameras demanding seamless connectivity to HDTVs, HDMI 1.3 offers a new, smaller form factor connector option.


 * Lip Sync: Because consumer electronics devices are using increasingly complex digital signal processing to enhance the clarity and detail of the content, synchronization of video and audio in user devices has become a greater challenge and could potentially require complex end-user adjustments. HDMI 1.3 incorporates automatic audio synching capabilities that allows devices to perform this synchronization automatically with total accuracy.


 * New HD lossless audio formats: In addition to HDMI’s current ability to support high-bandwidth uncompressed digital audio and all currently-available compressed formats (such as Dolby® Digital and DTS®), HDMI 1.3 adds additional support for new lossless compressed digital audio formats Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio™.


----------



## !RAY (21 Nov 2009)

Thanks askalot
i looked at the web link see part of below.
*Q. What is the difference between a “Standard” HDMI cable and a “High-Speed” HDMI cable?*
Recently, HDMI Licensing, LLC announced that cables would be tested as Standard or High-Speed cables. 


Standard (or “category 1”) HDMI cables have been tested to perform at speeds of 75Mhz or up to 2.25Gbps, which is the equivalent of a 720p/1080i signal.
High Speed (or “category 2”) HDMI cables have been tested to perform at speeds of 340Mhz or up to 10.2Gbps, which is the highest bandwidth currently available over an HDMI cable and can successfully handle 1080p signals including those at increased color depths and/or increased refresh rates from the Source. High-Speed cables are also able to accommodate higher resolution displays, such as WQXGA cinema monitors (resolution of 2560 x 1600).
The cable in Lidi is standard 1.3B but it is full HD 1080P .Am i right in thinking that the cable is a high speed cable. I think for 6.99 euro, cant go wrong.
Cheers
!RAY


----------



## Pique318 (22 Nov 2009)

Unless you're a complete videophile, that's a bargain.
It's a digital signal, after all, and ain't gonna degrade.
If it's certified 1080p, then what more do you need ?

You can buy one for €70 but is it gonna be 10 times better ? NO. I wouldn't pay more than €15 for one, but €7 is a steal.


----------



## RMCF (22 Nov 2009)

there is a train of thought that EVERY HDMI cable is the same.

they trasmit digital signals, ie either 0s or 1s, so there is no point buying one for £70 at all.


----------



## bond-007 (22 Nov 2009)

Some places charge 110 euro for a HDMI cable.


----------



## j26 (22 Nov 2009)

I've seen a 1m hdmi cable in Tesco for 6.49.  I'm not sure what the spec is on it though, but I'm sure they'd be fine.  1m sounds like a better length for behind the tv too.  I'm sick of dealing with the nest of long cables and transformers that's behind mine.


----------



## !RAY (22 Nov 2009)

Thanks All 
i must have a look at the spec for the one in tesco . If it is the same spec and the  length is 1m ,its for me as the mass of cables behind the TV IS CRAZY.
Cheers
!RAY


----------



## RMCF (22 Nov 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Some places charge 110 euro for a HDMI cable.



Cos there are idiots everywhere.

I think the only thing I would spend a little bit extra money for if buying a HDMI cable would be to get one slightly better built, with good solid ends on it. Some of the 1.99 ones out of pound shops are probably very light, flimsy and prone to falling apart due to their construction.

But I think you should get a decent solidly built one for a tenner or so.


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Dec 2009)

Was in PC world last Sunday, wanted to pick up a cable but nearly choked at the price of €25 or something. Glad to hear that reason prevails and that they can be had for €15 or less


----------



## STEINER (11 Dec 2009)

I got the one in LIDL and it suits my needs ok.


----------

